

Facebook Lawyer ‘Unsure’ Zuckerberg Signed Contract - notdarkyet
http://www.businessweek.com/news/2010-07-20/facebook-lawyer-unsure-zuckerberg-signed-contract.html

======
cschep
being discussed here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1533388>

